# Có Nhất Thiết Phải Dùng Kem Dưỡng Cho Vùng Mắt Không?



## Crazis.vn (28/10/19)

Bạn có biết rằng…

Chính vùng da quanh mắt là nơi “mách lẻo” tuổi tác của bạn, thậm chí còn cộng thêm cho bạn nhiều tuổi hơn nếu bạn bỏ bê việc chăm sóc nó.

Sai lầm thường gặp ở các bạn là dùng luôn các sản phẩm skincare vùng khác cho vùng da quanh mắt.

Đó là lí do vì sao vùng da quanh mắt bị thừa nước dẫn đến phù nề. Kết quả chính là những bọng mắt khổng lồ mà bạnthường thấy.

*Vì sao vậy?*

Vì vùng da quanh mắt rất mỏng, nó chỉ mỏng bằng ¼ so với các vùng da khác trên mặt. Vậy nên bắt buộc bạn phải dùng sản phẩm riêng cho vùng da này.

Quá trình lão hóa vẫn luôn diễn ra một cách âm thầm lặng lẽ. Nếu bạn muốn làn da mình luôn trông tươi trẻ, tràn đầy sức sống thì việc sử dụng kem mắt là việc không thể bỏ qua.

Một vài sản phẩm cho bạn tham khảo:

· Meishoku Placenta Medicated Whitening Eye Cream

· Hadariki Kumargic Eye Cream

Ngoài ra, sau một ngày dài mắt phải hoạt động liên tục, bạn có thể bổ sung thêm các loại mặt nạ dành riêng cho mắt.

Bạn cũng có thể tìm và dùng thử sản phẩm: Prime Gold Snail Eyes Patch.

Tuy nhiên…

Để cải thiện da vùng mắt điều quan trọng nhất vẫn là giấc ngủ. Cho dù bạn có đầu tư rất nhiều kem mắt, mặt nạ mắt nhưng 2-3h sáng mới ngủ thì mọi thứ sẽ chỉ dậm chân tại chỗ mà thôi!


----------

